# Recommended Reptile and normal Pet shops in Hull and surrounding area ?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello,

What Reptile shops would you recommend in the Hull and surrounding area ?

also

What normal pet shops would you recommend in the Hull and surrounding area ?

Thanks.

EDIT: Shops that have friendly and knowledgeable staff that would give me good advice if I were to get a reptile or any other type of animal ?


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

The only two worth visiting anywhere in or near hull are becky at pets and gardens, and my favourite Reptacular in hornsea, great knowledgeable staff, reptacular has a really nice clean, shop with extremely healthy animals. cheap as well


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

gemma123 said:


> The only two worth visiting anywhere in or near hull are becky at pets and gardens, and my favourite Reptacular in hornsea, great knowledgeable staff, reptacular has a really nice clean, shop with extremely healthy animals. cheap as well


Thanks for the nice comments hun! xx


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Cookaaaaay said:


> Hello,
> 
> What Reptile shops would you recommend in the Hull and surrounding area ?
> 
> ...


Your welcome to pop in and see us anytime hun, Hull Pets and Gardens, Beverley Road. x


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah thanks. Nice to know our hard work is pleasing people. Nice free plug there becky :lol2:

Heres ours

*Reptacular Ltd Tiger House Bank Street Hornsea*


:lol2:​


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

hullreptilelover said:


> Your welcome to pop in and see us anytime hun, Hull Pets and Gardens, Beverley Road. x


Thanks.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

As already said, Hull Pets and Garden is prob the best one in Hull. They have a good selection, and the staff are great. There are a few others here, but I wouldn't personally buy from any of the others, but that is prob due to me being a bit too picky.

Also, it maybe a good idea to have a quick look at my sig/profile


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> As already said, Hull Pets and Garden is prob the best one in Hull. They have a good selection, and the staff are great. There are a few others here, but I wouldn't personally buy from any of the others, but that is prob due to me being a bit too picky.
> 
> Also, it maybe a good idea to have a quick look at my sig/profile


 Agreed will all of the above.


----------



## Stratton (Dec 27, 2008)

HI
HULL PETS AND GARDENS 
Best in hull
SNAKES A ADDERS 
Best in sheffield
TYRANNOSAURUS PETS
Best in leeds
REPTACULAR
Best in hornsea

Would recomend all these shops:2thumb:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Stratton said:


> HI
> HULL PETS AND GARDENS
> Best in hull
> SNAKES A ADDERS
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments! xx


----------

